# Programacion con KicCHIP



## torres.electronico (May 12, 2012)

Antes que nada, quiero aclarar que esto no es SPAM...esto es tratar de ayudar a iniciados en el tema, a introducirse en el mundo de los microcontroladores de una manera facil y sencilla.... Se que muchos de ustedes son científicos y o electrónicos aficionados... Varios de ustedes seguro quieren incorporar en sus proyectos microcontroladores ya que reducimos notablemente el diseño de nuestros hardware´s...
Hace un tiempo, como solucion rapida a la programación de microcontroladores pic sin grabadoras de pic, salio un sistema llamado PICAXE... para muchos un muy buen sistema de programación, para otros que implementan otros lenguajes, quizás sean malos sistemas...
Pero la verdad, es que a muchas personas autodidactas, este sistema les sirvio mucho para ingresar al mundo de los proyectos microcontrolados.
Es todo un tema la disponibilidad de mercado, y precios de estos tambien. Pero la comodidad de no implementar una grabadora de pic, tiene su costo...¿estamos de acuerdo hasta aqui? 
Hay una solución nueva para aquellos que solo saben programar en BasicPICAXE y no consiguen estos microcontroladores con dicho formware... La implementación de un nuevo sistema open source (totalmente gratuito)...
El sistema se llama KicCHIP, es muy similar a la programación de PICAXE y con  firmware gratuito (osea, graban el firmware en el microcontrolador, y después lo programan como los picaxe)... Básicamente, los comandos y formas de programar, son en un 99.1%  similares (hasta el mismo cable de programación). La diferencia mas  notable, es que carece de interrupciones por hardware o timmers  (SETINT), pero esto podemos hacerlo por intermedio de programación por  el momento hasta que salga la segunda versión de los firmware. Por el momento, se encuentran disponibles los firmware para las  versiones de 8 pines, 18 pines, 28 pines y 40 pines (pines = patas =  patillas).  
Para descargar los firmware dar click  aca *

SOFTWARE DE PROGRAMACION:* 
Bueno, al igual que el programing editor de picaxe, kicstudio, tiene las  funciones de programación en basic, diagrama de flujo, y la ventaja, de  que podemos programar nuestrois microcontroladores con otros lenguajes  mas implementando pluggins (arduino y C)... Incluye varias ventanas que  traen herramientas en la simulación, y eso lo hace practico a la hora de  crear nuestros programas y saber como quedaron... El compilador, tiene una ventaja notable de este software,es que podemos  traducir nuestros programas escritos en basic al lenguaje C y viceversa también, osea, del lenguaje C, podemos trasladarlo al basic...  







*SOFTWARE de programacion:*(click  aca para descargar)






Por  el momento, no hay mucha información adicional sobre estos  microcontroladores, pero ya estoy  trabajando en conjunto con esta gente de kicCHIP en un manual en versión español...paciencia, que ni bien tenga algo, lo voy a ir subiendo en la pagina del autor, y en el grupo social PICAXE... Si quieren ir viendo lo poco que hay realizado por el dueño de este  sistema, pueden descargar los siguientes manuales acá: http://www.kicchip.co.uk/

Voy a pedir un favor... intolerantes a la programación basic de microcontroladores, abstenerse de comentarios...creo que ya sabemos que hay otros lenguajes de programación de mejor nivel de alcance en cuanto programación se refiera....
Saludos y gracias por dejarme compartir esta novedad tecnológica.


----------



## guillermfc (May 24, 2016)

Hola 
Ando buscando los archivos hex para los pic del software Studio5 de Kicchip y no logro encontrarlos. No se si alguno de vosotros podria indicarme donde encontrarlos o enviarmelos.
Os agradezco toda la información que me podaís dar con referencia a estos archivos.
Un saludo


----------



## torres.electronico (May 25, 2016)

guillermfc dijo:


> Hola
> Ando buscando los archivos hex para los pic del software Studio5 de Kicchip y no logro encontrarlos. No se si alguno de vosotros podria indicarme donde encontrarlos o enviarmelos.
> Os agradezco toda la información que me podaís dar con referencia a estos archivos.
> Un saludo



Hola, si, aca estan los HEX:
https://sites.google.com/a/educ.ar/eti/file-cabinet/kic_firmware.zip?attredirects=0&d=1

Si tenes problemas con el enlace, entra en https://sites.google.com/a/educ.ar/eti/file-cabinet
y descarga el archivo: "kic_firmware.zip" que esta al final de listado de archivos
saludos


----------

